# Did a transport last week



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He will be even more handsome once he is healthy and filled out


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Bless your heart...this world needs more people like you.

Pete


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

He looks like a real sweetheart! I'm glad he's on his way to a better life.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Bless your heart...this world needs more people like you.
> 
> Pete


I agree  Thank you for stepping up, it's wonderful to know his luck is changing for the better now. I hope it wasn't too tough to get your car cleaned up...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you Teresa and thanks to the Copper fund. Saw you mention a post about a transporting a Great Py a while back and nice to see pics of him 

A friend has a Great Py adopted from Fluffy Dog Rescue up here. Her name is Niege (french for snow) And she is a doll. Wonky hips with cancer to boot and she still gets around just fine. She is a real doll  Adopted at 8yrs, first dog for them, she is going on 10 now. Up there for a GP, shows what love can do.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

nolefan said:


> I agree  Thank you for stepping up, it's wonderful to know his luck is changing for the better now. I hope it wasn't too tough to get your car cleaned up...


:doh::doh::doh::yuck::yuck::yuck::bowrofl:
It is still a work in progress. I had put the seats down so he would have more room and could reach me and he managed (BOTH TIMES) to pee in the crack. Sooooo...... it ran down the crack under the carpet that is under the actual seat and into some sort of access hatch that is there.

I'm still working on it with three types of cleaner. I finally just poured nature's Miracle in the crack and hopefully it will migrate to whereever the pee did.

GC - I thought he looked all Pyrenees, but seeing Neige makes me think maybe there is some golden in there. Well, I'm not good at dog breeds but I know he was a big sweetheart. He even shared some fries with me very, very gently and he had to be hungry.

Pete - Aw shucks. Thanks for the kudos, but I sure wish I could do more.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

coppers-mom....what a sweet looking boy you've helped. Thank you for helping him get to his forever home


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your such a kind ,person.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

He could very well be all Great Pyrenees. You will know more once he fills out. Great Pyrs do sometimes have honey colored markings on their ears, face and lower back.

Thanks for helping him to his new life.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Teresa to the rescue!!!! :cavalry: You are an angel!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jealous1 said:


> Teresa to the rescue!!!! :cavalry: You are an angel!


You bad woman - you're who called me to see if I could get him so you get at least as much credit!


It made my day to take that sweet boy away from the shelter so I gained just as much as he did.

Cubbysan -I think the coloring was mostly from red clay. He was in desperate need of a bath. Well, that's behind him now for sure. 

I got to the shelter at 9:57am. I was cutting it close since they open at 10 and are strictly first come first serve. A lady and two teenagers wanted to adopt him. Since I was there first I had dibs. I asked if they had a fence - Uh no, but we live a mile off the road. Hmmm... will he get to come in the house? Uh, NO. Well, dibs he's mine with the rescue's and shelter's full agreement. It sure is a great feeling to know at least one more has been saved.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Teresa i think if i wasn't the other side of the pond we would work well together rescuing and transporting there is nothing nicer than knowing that dogs are off to a good life


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Your such a kind ,person.


 
I'll second that!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done Teresa, isn't it amazing what can be accomplished with just a few hours of your time? 
Thanks Terry for thinking of calling Teresa.
I think this dog is most likely golden/pyr based on his pictures. I have seen a lot of pyrs over the years due to my help with Indy Great Pyrenees rescue. I am pretty sure that Terry would agree with me on this based on her experience fostering Bear for me. This dog looks very similar and it makes for an excellent mix. I am very glad you were able to get him instead of the "potential" adopters because if there is any pyr in him a fence is definitely a MUST!
Thank you for helping save him.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

.....Teresa and Terry you are both wonderful for helping this dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The world is a better place beacuse of you Cooper's Mom, job well done. 

A new beginning and journey for this boy. 

Thank you AGA and everyone else who made this possible.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is so good that beautiful boy got a good home. With weight gain and grooming, he will be stunning.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hali's Mom - You've got Bear/Bennett???? Something like that I think, but I am a bit senile and forgetful too:doh:. I do remember how much Terry liked him and was almost a foster failure then too. That's her only fault, but it's a good one.

This boy sure did remind me of Bear and man, he is a sweetheart..... even if my poor car still smells like pp.:yuck::yuck::yuck::doh: My bad, live and learn and next time I'll have a tarp and blankets down.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's already been adopted.:artydude


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news, Teresa! Just seeing this now. You are a special woman!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

You are awesome!! You did such a great thing for this boy. Hopefully next time though your car will be less of a bathroom and more of a transporter!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on Rutherford*

*Rutherford has been adopted!!:banana: 

Rutherford was adopted July 1. . . .Older couple with three adult children. One is a senior at college. She is a part time trainer with Canine Assistance and she brings a foster dog home about once a week, so Rutherford will get playtime. She is home a lot, so he will have lots of attention. He likely will get to go to work with her on occasion. It is a great facility. They don’t have any other pets at this time. Last Golden passed in February. Long history of Goldens. . .  

Sounds like Rutherford hit the jackpot.

**Teresa has saved another! :cavalry:** Go Teresa, Go!!*
*
*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He was/is such a sweetheart that I am not surprised he won their hearts.
He drooled a LOT for the first 30+ minutes on our ride, but he would gently put his paw on my shoulder to remind that he preferred I keep one hand on him at all times.:smooch:

Terry - we saved one. I would have never known about him if you hadn't called me. Call anytime you need me. this sure makes my day.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't figure out why the rescue people didn't have the dog on "empty" before they loaded him into your car for the transport!! I would think getting the dog outside to pee and poop before he's loaded into someone's car would be SOP. Especially as they loaded him straight into your car without you having the opportunity to walk him on a leash from their building past some bushes etc as you walked to your car. 
Thank you for transporting him, Teresa, and for being so upbeat about his accidents in your car.


----------

